# Help! Airfix Mk. IXc canopy needed!



## futuredogfight (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello every one, I somehow managed to lose the hood for my Mk. IXc and can't find it. Does anyone have one that they would like to sell?



Thanks,
~FD


----------



## Rogi (Oct 24, 2012)

What scale is the canopy?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, somewhat important. I may have some 1/48 jobbies kicking around - ICM, not airfix.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2012)

Or contact Airfix - they have always operated a free, replacement parts service, and used to include a simple form in every kit box. You just need to quote the kit name, scale and part number, and the reason for replacement. (In this case, the part isn't lost - it's broken, or was missing from the kit or ...)
Address is :- Hornby Hobbies Ltd.,Margate, Kent CT9 4JK, United Kingdom.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 25, 2012)

My 1/48 Italeri kit had a bulged canopy with it that was not used. Don't know if it's similar or not.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2012)

Yes, it'll be the same as the MkIX Aaron. May need some adjustment to the cockpit surrounds, being a different moulding - that's if the missing part is 1/48th of course.


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 25, 2012)

It's 1/72 scale, does squadron make a canopy for Spits?


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 25, 2012)

4 bucks and in stock:

1:72 Squadron Canopies Spitfire Mk.V/IX - SQ9108


----------



## Airframes (Oct 25, 2012)

Or save the money and still request a free replacement !


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 25, 2012)

I live in the U.S., besides,I might order a book with it


----------



## A4K (Oct 25, 2012)

Ah, 1:72! I also thought this was 1:48. 

Got spare 1:72 canopies for ya - is this the new tool kit or original release?


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 25, 2012)

The new kit


----------



## A4K (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok - open or closed?


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 26, 2012)

All done, minus the canopy


----------



## A4K (Oct 27, 2012)

Let us know if you want an open or closed position canopy, and drop us your address in a PM mate!


----------

